# Word 2007 - Copy Paste Problems



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I am a Windows XP/ Microsoft Office 2007 user. I have Word 2007 as well updated to SP1. I have been having horrible copy/paste problems from one word document to another. Meaning, I lose formatting, formatting changes, fonts change, everything gets messed up. This happens even when copying from one document created from the blank template in 2007 to another created with the blank template!

What could possibly cause this frustrating problem!!!!

Thanks Tech Gurus!


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe it is just a setting Well lets start with the simplest solution and if that does not work we can try something else.

Click on the round office icon found at the top left hand corner of the msword window.
Then click on Word options, bottom right of drop down window.
Now go to the advanced tab.

In this window you will find a cut copy and paste section.
Here you can select how word handles things that have been pasted. Click on the drop down boxes and select "keep source formating" .

If we are very lucky this will solve your problem.


----------



## JayhawkBrandon (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweetness! The one you told me about was set correctly to keep source formatting. However, the one about pasting when there are style conflicts was set to choose the destination documents style. This fixed my problem and thanks for your time!


----------



## luvduvs (Jul 8, 2007)

Another possible solution is to copy whatever you need to Notepad, then copy whatever is in Notepad into the destination document.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

luvduvs said:


> Another possible solution is to copy whatever you need to Notepad, then copy whatever is in Notepad into the destination document.


The OP want to keep his formatting. If he uses notepad, then he will lose his formatting.


----------

